# Yaahoo Snow in the forecast finally



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

I know it is a tad pre-mature but I'm really excited about the prospects for snow this weekend and next week.....I'll be at my shack near Red Mountain this Friday thru Sunday watching the white falling flakes...yes I'll bring some planks and I will make turns if we get enough...I'm at 11,820' and hope to see 2 feet! At least we have a chance at a safer snowpack than last year because we didn't have an October dump that set up the bad scene last winter.


----------

